# Finally got my freezer!



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I was told it is about a 20 cuft. Well, its more like a 12 cuft. But it is upright. And it was a MESS. It is covered in mold inside. They had it lying on its side and it was full of water. My dad seems to think it will work, and she told me if it doesn't she will give me my money back and I can keep it/fix it if I want to. It doesn't smell so pretty, but it is coming clean with soapy water/white vinegar. 

I will post pictures when I get it clean. 

I'm really hopeing my dad is right and it will only need to set for 24 hours and the freon will level and it will work, Cuz I'm going to pick up an order of 150lbs on friday!


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

Woohoo!!! Happy cleaning!


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

Fingers crossed!!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh I hope it works! Congrats


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

I really hope it works too. If it doesn't work I can store any extra meat you get until you get something working. Freezers are hard to clean when they been left too sit. They normally work but the cleaning job isn't easy. I would leave a lot of baking soda in there too. The smell does affect the food though I'm not sure if it will hurt the dogs.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

that must smell awful! i bought a fridge that was closed but not moldy and it took a while for the smell to dissipate.

i would bleach and it and leave it open to air out. then I would put a box on baking soda in it while you wait for it to cool and maybe keep it in there a while.

hope you can get it all done in time!


----------



## lab mom (May 6, 2012)

You are right that it must sit upright for at least a day before turning it on. I am sure that you can figure some concoction to get the smell out. I am trying to think of what it was a groomer told me to get the skunk smell out of a dog that has been sprayed. It was Listerine, hydrogen peroxide and ?????? maybe someone else out there knows! But Listerine could help giving it a better smell!
I hope it works for you! It is so nice to have somewhere to put quantities of meat!:cheer2:


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

> First, you MUST wear tight masks around mold. The best thing is to get some warm water, add clorox to it (a small amount a few tablespoons) and then with paper towels only, wipe out the freezer and THROW THE TOWELS AWAY in a plastic bag. The mold can get into your lungs and give you a lung infection.
> 
> After that, wash it down with dishwashing soap in a bucket of warm water.
> 
> ...


It's what I would do. And then put baking soda in it.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

the things we do for our dogs....

congrats.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I sprayed it down with Lysol/bleach bathroom cleaner. Then I made a bucket of hot water, dish soap, mean green and Mr Clean and wiped it down. So far about half way through cleaning. Pluging it in when I'm finished. I have two boxes of baking soda to leave in it when I am finished! The smell is actually not bad after the water was out. It was not just setting out, It was in a storage unit. It had been in the unit for two weeks. They did not leave the door open and had it on its side so when the ice melted, it puddled, so it wasn't full (just realized I said it was full in the first post). Its coming along nicely! I just hope it works after I plug it in!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Fingers crossed


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Fingers and paws crossed here!


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I got it cleaned and plugged in! With in minutes the top rack was cold as ice and the others were starting to get cold one by one. I'm guessing that is a good sign!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

YAY! Meat soon to follow!


----------



## lab mom (May 6, 2012)

Cool! Sounds like you are on your way!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

houston, we have lift off


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

The freezer works great! I'm so glad it does. Now feeding three dogs and it will help to have it all where I need it and not stung out at neighbor's/ friend's and family's houses!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

how are the dogs doing? they adapting better now?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

YAY! I am so glad the freezer works! I was scared it wouldn't when you said they had it on its side!


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

magicre said:


> how are the dogs doing? they adapting better now?


They are doing great. Tucker took to pork like a champ. We are getting ready to intro pork heart in the next few days to be our pork staple, then we will go on to beef heart. 

We took Nalah back. We are keeping her. She is on raw now too, so I have another transition to work with. I hope she does well!


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Sprocket said:


> YAY! I am so glad the freezer works! I was scared it wouldn't when you said they had it on its side!


That was my initial reaction. I really didn't think it would, but my dad figured it would so I took it and she said she would give me my money back if it didn't so there was nothing to loose.


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

My freezer was the best thing that's ever happened to me. Heh. I love staring at it (I have dining room/kitchen/living room giant room combo) while I'm watching tv or eating. It's become an obsession. Knowing it's full of meat for my Noodles and that I can, on a whim, just go out and randomly buy more meat and it'll fit without a problem. 

I <3 my freezer.


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

Noodlesmadison said:


> My freezer was the best thing that's ever happened to me. Heh. I love staring at it (I have dining room/kitchen/living room giant room combo) while I'm watching tv or eating. It's become an obsession. Knowing it's full of meat for my Noodles and that I can, on a whim, just go out and randomly buy more meat and it'll fit without a problem.
> 
> I <3 my freezer.


That's so true. I just got mine three weeks ago, and was just admiring all the beautiful meat in it.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

my two freezers are out in the garage. we have nothing in the chest freezer and one drawer in the stand up. the one in the house, attached to the refrigerator has one tiny rubbermaid container for our stuff. the rest is for the dogs.

if i take anything out, i feel as if i should be triply replacing....which...if you know me, that's exactly what i do. 

i am an addict. and it all started with one 30 lb case of chicken backs.


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm trying to use up like 2/3 of what is in my freezer before I go shopping again. I am feeding one 22 pound dog. Our standup freezer is full of meat for him. It's probably like 6 months worth haha. Yet, I am still checking freecycle and the newspaper for another freezer! We are going to send one of our calves (6-7 months old) off to get butchered for ourselves, and hopefully they will give us al the organs and bones, and tripe, so we will need a second freezer to hold all of that! But I need to make some room in the one we've got as well! haha


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i was thinking about freezers because of this thread.....

there is that chance we will move from this place we have...and the convenience of the garage and i wondered where i would put freezers.

and then i realised we would have one in the bedroom and one in the second bedroom or both in the second bedroom ...

or as end tables LOL


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Having a full freezer makes you feel content and safe.  

Mine is stuffed once again thanks to 25 chickens that lost their lives tragically.


----------

